# More info on my disability claim...



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Getting tired of hearing about it yet? LOL







I know I sure am. But, I thought I'd give the latest installment, and again try to dive into your vast databases of experience and information







They're sending me for a mental exam on Tuesday! (it's official - I'm nuts







) It was set at 8:15 AM but I called and had it changed to 11:15 (what do they want me to pass out??). Also I finally got the "Daily Activities" sheet to fill out - To demonstrate how FMS/CFS affects my day-to-day activities. Even my lucky mom got one to fill out on me! (she said "You know you're going to have to help me fill this out", I said, "Sure, because you're going to have to help me fill mine out too!) Anyhow, that's the latest, hope my mental examination tells them I'm too loony to work














lol So, that's my story - anyone with advice feel free to chime in, otherwise I'll just fly by the seat of my pants!


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

I wish I could advise you, MrsMason, but you are way ahead of me. I'll have to let it suffice to just wish you well. I am following your posts and keeping my fingers crossed for you. I have recently stopped working and am in the process of submitting a disability claim to insurance company. Will most likely try for SSDI too, but I know it's a long road. I have to build up my courage to try for it. I hope you get yours; and, as I say, I'll keep watching for you on the Boards.







Cyndie


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

MrsM







Maybe a good idea to write down prior to this assessment what psychological effects your illness has on you, in terms of depression, mood swings, anxiety, difficulty in dealing with people. (Well thats what I would do anyway).Also note down how it varies from day to day, week to week and what acitvities in your life these mental health issues affect.Just a thought anyway...I hope it goes well for you, keep us informed of your progress







{{{{hugs}}}}Clair xx


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

thats easy,just walk in with your pants down around your ankels wearing a tin foil hat.if they try to pull up your pants or take your hat,start screaming and slaping yourself upside your head.hey!worked for me


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

ok ok,seriously now,thats what i did!


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

ok,all kidding aside.i had quite a few years documented before i applied,but i remember writing about how it affected my family.i was very strong on that point.otherwise the other facts facts speak for themselfs.i know how you feel and wish you the best.above all,try not to worry.it makes everything so much worse.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Denny - ROFL!!! Mr. M said something very similar.You know, the funny thing with this is, I never claimed to suffer from depression! I don't suffer from depression, I have the "fog" but no depression yet. So, I find it very odd that they're doing the mental exam. Oh well, guess we'll see. Thanks for the well wishes, same good vibes back to you all!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

MrsM, I feel like what you said; I have the fog feeling, but do not consider it to be depression. Yesterday, I felt like I had to drag myself around the house to do anything. I just felt a sense of exhaustion and for no apparent reason. I felt hungry all the time. I had to force myself to prepare something because the preparation takes effort. I felt if I could just get some "fuel" in me, maybe I would feel better. It didn't seem to work, no matter what I put in my mouth. The feeling just had to pass by itself. (Sometimes I think more protein might be helpful though, not sure.)It is those times I wish they would do a chemical imbalance test, or a brain scan to find out what is going on. The thing I worry about though, is that they would try and fix it with pills. I have a problem with side-effects of medication and feel that a lot of times the temporary good outweighs the bad effects in the long run. At my fibro meeting, I have seen so many people on so many pills who are very sick. It's like there on this viscious cycle. I was going to ask you if you thought of faking it. (lol denny, that pants around the ankles, tin foil hat thing gave me a funny picture). I've entertained the notion of over-exaggerating my situation to make my case believable, but I don't think I could fake being "loony." For one thing, I don't really want to be labeled as "crazy" (and maybe be forced to take pills and be considered non-compliant when I refused) and for another, it would be dishonest and I would feel oh so "dirty" after.There is one thing that I know I experience more of now. I seem to have much less tolerance for stress. I reach a breaking point in my concentration, and I just can't do anymore thinking. This is when I need to lie down in a quiet darkened room for about 15 minutes until that "overwhelmed" feeling goes away. Some would take this as a sign of anxiety/depression disorder. I don't know. I really don't feel depressed or anxious under normal circumstances. At any rate, good luck MrsM, and keep us posted.


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

Unmoulded:That lying in a darkened room for 15 minutes thing does not sound like weakness or anxiety to me. It sounds more like meditation, and that is exactly what you are supposed to do. I do that, sometimes lying down, sometimes sitting on the floor, while deep breathing like one does while doing yoga and trying to zone out my mind and think of nothing for a little while. It is very restorative and actually allows me to refocus my mind and accomplish more.Also, about exagerating when being examined for disability--I read some advice somewhere from a social security disability attorney saying to act as if you are having one of your bad fibro flareup days and not to feel guilty about it because we never know from one day to the next how we are going to feel; and it's those flareup days that are what makes it impossible for many of us to work. There is no other way to get a well person to understand. But best to keep the pants on, and leave the tinfoil hat at home


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Went to the Neuropsychologist today for my mental exam. He was actually a really nice guy. Did a bunch of tests, like giving me a sequence of numbers and making me repeat them. Then a new sequence to repeat backwards. Had to count backward from 100 by 7. (Boy, did I mess _that_ one up!!) And a bunch of stuff like that to test my cognitive function. It was actually pretty hard. He said he doesn't work for SS, and hasn't ever really tested for them before, but his field works with people who have cognitive dysfunction due to injury or health problems. (He mentioned for example, MS, or Parkinsons, etc.) He was really a very nice man, and I hope I failed his tests







I'll let y'all know what happens!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks for keeping us posted MM. That counting backwards by 7, I always thought was a difficult test when they mentioned it in nursing. Some people are not quick with numbers and if they are anything like me they especially choke with math problems when under pressure. I don't know how I would do with repeating sequences of numbers either. Sounds strange to say it, but for your sake, I hope you failed too!UM


----------



## tazesmom (Oct 29, 2001)

I had what sounds like the exact test when I applied.I was denied,what I didn't know until I was getting ready for my hearing two weeks ago is that the shrink said he did not feel I could even do part time work and they denied me anyway,my attorney used it alot during the hearing so maybe it will be helpful.I agree I,m not depressed or crazy ,why a shrink? good luck do,t give up.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i think whats most aginst you is lack of documentation.i had at least ten years of documented treatment for anxity,depression,and cronic illness,and was still denied twice before i got it.im not saying you wont get it,just dont be crushed when you dont,and keep trying.its ironic that it takes so much effort to get it when people who really deserve it dont have the energy to deal with it.i was told thats why many homeless people dont get it,they dont even have the energy/stability to fill out the first set of papers.this truly sucks.


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

I had the neuro-psych test two years ago when I was diagnosed with a B12 deficiency. Many of the symptoms overlap FMS. The doctor diagnosed me with depression (I was already seeing a psychiatrist and taking anti-depressants) and said he thought I would be better with therapy. IDIOT! I was also diagnosed with mild to severe neurological damage in 4 areas. I was a total mess. After 6 months of therapy I made him test me again. The damage was still the same. It had changed somewhat, becoming slightly better in one area and worse in another. I was denied disability. Now I also have FMS which gives me a double whammy of most of the symptoms. I still work and just do the best I can.Hope the disability works for you!Paige


----------



## bkisis (Aug 15, 2002)

Hey mrsmason, I wish u much luck in failing your test..lolI know ppl who have been denied, it's cruel and horrible....don't give up or get discouraged.I've been contemplating applying for disability for a while, but I'm so reluctant to go through all of the paper work b/c I know it takes months and months and then to get denied. I admire your attempt to even try....Also my age, education, and time of diagnosis really puts me at a disadvantage. I'm only 23 for one (not sure I want to be on disability this young, still hopeful that something will change for the better). On top of my age, all of my illnesses were recently diagnosed...meaning my records only go back probably 3 yrs.....and I graduated from undergrad a year ago. Everything took a turn for the worst my last 2 yrs of college. In addition I'm still going through the process of getting a FM diagnosis now, another doc attempt.....the other treated me horribly.Yet I have other probs, which I might qualify for, but the age thing seems to be my biggest setback. I'm also clinically depressed, I have endometriosis, IBS, IC, CFS....the list goes on.Yet I can't work, either!!!......so frustratingUnless I hobble in with my pants down and start talking to the wall while I'm there.....I don't think they'll see past the age thing.I hope this works for you......and I'm hoping acupuncuture works for me








Good Luck


----------

